# Where to find small singletree?



## rbrown (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to mount the singletree on my new-to-me road cart underneath (angle of draft is just slight upward), but the singletree it came with is about 1/2" too big- keeps bumping the metal that the floor planks are attached to. Anyway, anyone know where I can find a 20" singletree with hook ends? All I can find are singletrees that say they're 20", but end up being 22" once you measure the hooks. I've already talked to Sandee at Iowa Valley Carriage.


----------



## littlebigspots (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a local to me carriage maker. They make very fine quality products and I know I've seen singletees in their buggy parts before but if you send them an email they might be able to help you.

http://www.buggy.com/pages.html


----------



## rbrown (Jun 5, 2012)

Found one! Sandee was able to special order one for me. Thanks littlebigspots, I'm going to bookmark them for future reference!


----------

